# Ads in Posts?



## mudbug (Jun 17, 2009)

I can't log in to DC at work, but often lurk and see what's going on with you all.  Lately I've noticed links and ads in people's posts.  Doesn't seem to be things they put there.

Is that normal?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2009)

It looks that way to visitors.  Once you log in, that all disappears and looks the same as always.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 17, 2009)

thanks, A!


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 18, 2009)

I got bumped out today for some reason and didn't know it.  Couldn't figure out what was going on.  The menus were different, there were ads, as Mudbug said, and there were no reputation icons, etc.

It took me ages to realize I wasn't logged in.  Duh, and I'm a Mod?  LOL!!!  Anyway, it was good to see things from the other side for a change!


----------

